
Science says liberals, not conservatives, are psychotic (2016) - startupflix
http://nyp.st/1U4pb3d
======
Mononokay
Let's see:

A journal owned by the Midwest Political Science Association, edited by a
person who lies about being President of the Southern Political Science
Association on his university webpage. Hm. Not fishy at all, no way no how.

[http://polisci.msu.edu/jacoby/](http://polisci.msu.edu/jacoby/)

[http://spsa.net/about-spsa/spsa-leadership/](http://spsa.net/about-spsa/spsa-
leadership/)

~~~
mrarjen
For a second there I was worried I gone crazy, thanks for confirming I am. :)

